# NetzwerkSniffer Ethereal -- manual



## tplanitz (8. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

hat jemand ne Idee wo ich eine einfache Beschreibung vom Ethereal NetzwerkSniffer herkriege. Die Homepage über das tool ist o.k. aber gibts das nicht auf PDF? Oder hat einer von Euch eine kleines "Short Hand" Manual?

Wäre auch nett wenn Ihr mal kurz hier hin linkt  <a href="http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials145252.html"> Link </a> Ist ne Frage die ich wohl besser hier gestellt hätte  

eventuell kann mir jemand kurz was zum letzten Punkt sagen wäre sehr nett.

Tschau


----------



## Sinac (8. Februar 2004)

Ich denke wenn du mal bei Google schauast wirste bestimmt fündig...
Ansonsten würde ich dir sowieso ettercap empfehlen, etwas weiter als 
ethereal.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

